# Stuffed Cucumber Appetizers



## jkath (Oct 28, 2007)

Thought I'd share these cute cukes I made yesterday.
Nothing more than cutting cucumbers into think 2" pieces, hollowing out the top 2/3 of the seeded area with a small melon baller**, and then stuffing them with a mix of cream cheese, garlic & fresh basil leaves. The little red squares on top are cut from tomatoes.


(**those are the little balls around the edges. They were too cute not to use)


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 28, 2007)

that looks great ..


----------



## lpb (Nov 8, 2007)

*i love cucumbers...*

this looks delicious...cucumbers are soo refreshing-would love to try this recipe! thanks for the post...

lpb


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 8, 2007)

These look great jkath.  They got me thinking i.e., I make this pineapple cheeseball around the holidays.  After it's initial use it might be good to use that as the "stuffing".  Thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## Demon Chef (Nov 8, 2007)

these look brilliant i am gonna have to try some of these


----------



## legend_018 (Nov 10, 2007)

Do the bottoms of the cucumbers have a hole?


----------



## tdejarnette (Nov 10, 2007)

I really like that idea.  I'll have to remember it for next summer when we have too many cucumbers. Very pretty.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 10, 2007)

I love that idea. Do you drain them before stuffing them?


----------



## miniman (Nov 10, 2007)

We have done something similiar - except we have chunks of cucumber halved longways. The stuffed with a minced lamb mix. I would also use a rice stuffing.


----------

